# Gum Chewing



## samm735 (May 9, 2019)

Rate this gymcels transformation from average gymcel to Chad, he claims its through chewing gum.

Brb buying Falim gum.





Misc.


The most popular bodybuilding message boards!



forum.bodybuilding.com


















To this:














Yes he is clearly at a better body fat % in the after photos than the bulking photo above, but there is a clear increase in the size of his Masseter muscles


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 9, 2019)

Cool,
My jaw is already wide (in a bad way)
So if I chew gum I just look extremely bloated.
I try to avoid chewing instead and I look more lean.


----------



## x30001 (May 9, 2019)

He always had the same genetics. He just lost weight and chewed yeah. Some people just don't have chewing genetics


----------



## Heirio (May 9, 2019)

x30001 said:


> He always had the same genetics. He just lost weight and chewed yeah. *Some people just don't have chewing genetics*








The fuck is *chewing genetics *nigga??? Your masseters are a muscle that literally everyone can change the same way you change one of the muscles in your arms.


----------



## x30001 (May 9, 2019)

Heirio said:


> The fuck is *chewing genetics *nigga??? Your masseters are a muscle that literally everyone can change the same way you change one of the muscles in your arms.


You need chewing genetics br0


----------



## Looksmaxer-van-NL (May 12, 2019)

Yeah if I flex my jaw and clench my teeth I look like the bottom pictures, when I relax them I look like the top one. He just flexes hard + has good lighting. But chewing is worth it overall


----------



## BornAgainChad (May 12, 2019)

I read a study that mastication (chewing) had the effect of increasing mandibular size. I'll have to look for it again, interesting stuff.


----------

